# Ruth Moschner, Jeanette Biedermann - 2016-07-22 RTL Show Duell der Jahrzehnte Stills/Promos (3x)



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

Andrea Kiewel, Yasmina Filali
Sendung ist am letzten Freitag ausgefallen!



 

 

​


----------

